# New to this. I am Really Confused.



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was recently diagnosed with Graves Disease. I am having the Radioactive iodine treatment on Thursday. I kinda feel lost in all of this. My endo has said I have a mild case of the eye bulging. I don't know how serious everything is.

I originally found out about my thyroid problems because I was really depressed and went into my primary care dr. who ran tests on my thyroid and prescribed me an antidepressant. and had me take a thyroid ultra sound. I have a multinodular goiter (what ever that means). I was referred to an endocrinologist who put me on a beta blocker and had me do the radio active iodine scan and uptake. Which confirmed Graves Disease

My labs were:

Free T3 result 4.86 Reference 2.77-5.27
Free T4 result 1.15 Reference 0.78-2.19
TSH Result <0.003 L Reference 0.465-4.680

My Uptake and Scan Results were:
Following administration of 265 microcures after 4 hours up take was 21% (normal 5 - 20%) and the 24 hour uptake was 40% (normal 7 - 35%)

I guess I am confused at what all this means for the future. I chose to have the Radioactive Iodine ablation. I have no idea what to expect. I have been really tired lately. I don't know if this is due to the graves disease or just being tired.

Any information to help understand what all this means would be helpful. Or any suggestions would be appreciated

Thank you
Allison


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allison Gassett said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was recently diagnosed with Graves Disease. I am having the Radioactive iodine treatment on Thursday. I kinda feel lost in all of this. My endo has said I have a mild case of the eye bulging. I don't know how serious everything is.
> 
> ...


Hi Allison. Hyperthyroid/Graves' can make a person exhausted because even when you think you are resting,your body is not. The metabolism is in high gear. This has a tendency to make one very very tired.

It sounds like you have an awesome doctor!! I know it is hard to grasp right now but you will be fine. I had RAI and have no complaints. Also severe eye problems.

But....................I got through it all; have a quality life today and you will also. That is one reason we are here; that being to reassure you that all will be well ultimately.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## CANDON (May 10, 2010)

Hi...you are probably getting your RAI tomorrow...from what you have said in your post, you have a doctor similar to the one I have. The person knows what they are doing, listen to them.

From your labs your are a good candidate for RAI as you are running semi-hot, so the dose they give you probably will get the thyroid the first shot.

As Andros has said, Graves is a kinda double edge sword it can give you more energy then you need and want, but can also make you extraordinarily tired when you crash and hit the Grave's wall.

As far as Grave's ophthalmology goes, most (I don't know the exact percentage - please "google" to find out) of us Grave's folks have eye involvement of one form or another. For some it is dry eyes, sun sensitivity, and of course your particular one. That part of the "disease" process is actually separate from the thyroid part. What I mean is the eye involvement can happen before, during or even up to a few years after the thyroid part is over. And from information from all reasonable medical sources , it simply runs its course then is over with. However, you still must be vigilant about it. Please, please read for yourself so you are aware and informed. One thing I will tell you is a friend of mine who has/had Grave's, had RAI and had severe eye bulging has had his eyes retreat back somewhat, without an operation. Please go to an ophthalmologist who is VERY familiar with Grave's disease.

You are doing the correct course of action IMHO - RAI or surgery. And doing it quickly. The longer Grave's ravages your body the worse it is for your heart, bones, kidneys and liver...Take advice from a fool who thought they knew better and resisted "permanent" treatment.

Besides once that is over and the thyroid is "retired", it is only a small pill per day for the rest of your life - big deal - you will be off the beta blockers ( to calm down your heart), and off anti depressants ( Grave's is notorious for high energy and depression at the same time - yipee)..Trust me, a small pill that has little if any side effects, is better then the rest of the junk that can kill you...


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! Welcome aboard! You have definitely come to the right place to get information. You've gotten some great info already!! Feel free to ask if you have any questions at all!


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

HI,

Well I decided to go ahead and go thru with the RAI now. I just took the pill this afternoon. So far no side effects just sleepy. I have slept for a couple of hours now. Its kind of lonely around here I have friends and family that are very supportive but It's strange not having my 2 year old daughter around.

I have not been told if I need to switch my diet or anything does anyone know?

Thank you in advance

Allison


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think you need to change your diet if you already took the pill. The iodine is already being sucked up by your thyroid and the rest is peed out. Just drink plenty of water and enjoy the quiet time.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes, you don't need to change your diet now. If you had needed to, it would have been before the RAI pill. Congrats for starting your treck to getting "well"! Yes, being in isolation can be stressful. Chin up, tho, you are going to be fine! Keep us updated!!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

No, they don't tell us to stay away from certain foods after RAI. However due to our thyroid might still be on the hyper side and RAI is hard at work, I'd personally stay away from iodized foods and food that are affected by iodine. For instance dairy and foods grown in high iodine land, and of course sea food. Once your levels and meds. are regulated then you can eat these foods in moderation until your thyroid is completely ablated ie med. dose between 200 - 300 which would indicate a completely nonfunctional thyroid. Thats my personal belief and game plan.


----------



## Allison Gassett (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I thought I would update you on my progress. So far I have had no symptoms following the RAI treatment. I just saw my endo the other day he said I probably won't have any and I will see him every 4 weeks until I go hypo and will start meds and go from there. Currently there has not been much of a change. I am sure its too early to tell yet. I will continue to post updates as I get them.

Thank you

Allison
glow


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi,

Sounds good to me. You are on your way to healing and thyroid health.

I went hypo enough for pills approx three months after RAI. Some go sooner while other go later. Going for Labs every four weeks is a great game plan and hopefully your level will be caught and put on meds before going hypo with hypo symptoms kicking in. I wasn't that fortunate - no computer back then for education, but some times ignorance is bliss.

Thanks for the up date. Will be waiting to hear more.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Allison Gassett said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I thought I would update you on my progress. So far I have had no symptoms following the RAI treatment. I just saw my endo the other day he said I probably won't have any and I will see him every 4 weeks until I go hypo and will start meds and go from there. Currently there has not been much of a change. I am sure its too early to tell yet. I will continue to post updates as I get them.
> 
> ...


Allison; I am so so glad to hear that you are faring well. Sounds like you have a very good and attentive doctor as well.

Treat yourself kindly and let the healing begin!


----------

